# Milakokia Lake, U.P.



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey All,

Does anybody have any past/present reports on Milakokia Lake in the U.P. ???? We may go up for a trip in mid June and was wondering if anyone knows some nice 'eye hangouts or what the best areas are on the lake. Or maybe to avoid the lake altogether! Thanks


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

South Manistique and Big Manitistique lakes are not too far from Milakokia and offer a lot better fishing oppurtunities....


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

ALOT of little perch. a few keepers but not much.

--Mike


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Sold my property on this lake in the early 80's, about the same time fishing about died..like gulliver and macdonald(just down the road, u.s.2) these fragile eastern u.p. fisheries have never come back to what they once were. DNR has not planted walleyes for quite a few years here(claiming good natural reproduction), more likely heavy cormorant depradation and the they don't care to waste the brood stock. The pike run small, the eyes few and far between ,the perch quite scarce(albeit,the occassional jumbo),smallmouths and largemouth average..but the bullhead population is strong..state forest campground is pleasant, the launch good and the swimminmg excellent. The walleye bite is a 'weed' or midnight bite. no particular area is much better than any other in this bowl-like body of water..South manistique is the best producing fishery in this general u.p. area.. although limits can be had on big manistique..a few larger fish on north manistique(round) and if you hit it right some fast action on millecoquins. The lake is generally quite pleasant for family, butnot the place for a hardcore fisherman.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

My wifes family cottage is on the far East end, and I love fishing that lake. Some of the biggest smallmouth I have ever caught have been out of there, and plenty of pike. We used to be able to get limits of walleye, but they have slowed over the last 5 years, and the pike have taken over. Last summer the pike averaged 23 to 24 inches, and there were a lot of them. I'm guessing this summer they will all be keepers. I'm going to be there for 5 days in Augest and I'm looking forward to it.

Captain Jay


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks for all the info fellas, appreciate it. Hopefully our trip takes shape and we score some nice action.... Won't know until we try! Thanks again.


----------

